# Looking for suggestions for first smoker



## dnmccoy (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm looking to get a smoker for myself. I've been looking heavily at the Weber Smokey Mountain in either 18" or 22", but figured I'd come here and ask the hive. Looking for under $4-500 setup. Woud like one i can also grill on and is reliable. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## kjarva (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm totally new to the forums and to smoking in general but here are my 2c.

I started with an ecb because I wanted to make sure that A - my family and I actually liked smoked meat and B - the cost investment was small, so it allowed me to get started. Now do not get me wrong, I loved the food I made on my ecb BUT it was so fiddly, required so much babysitting that within a month I upgraded to a wsm and I love it.

Once you are up to temp you literally are set and forget, so from one noob to another I highly recommend it :)


----------



## lemans (Jun 25, 2016)

Well.  Either you going to smoke or grill.. A smoker has the heat away from direct contact of the food. A grill
Has the heat right at the meat.. My advice is. Buy a Weber 26 kettle.  You can offset the heat and smoke on the other side away from the coal.. And the cook directly above the coals for a nice scear


----------



## b-one (Jun 25, 2016)

A WSM is great! A Weber charcoal grill works well also I just bought a used Weber Performer and added a rotisserie and Ribolator to it,it also fits a 22.5 WSM I only have an 18.5, it's a cool add on! How many people are you cooking for and how much/what do you plan on cooking,that info can help others suggest better choices as well as how much effort you want to put into the smoking of said food. If you like the WSM,there nice, go into a store and lay some items around the size of the food you plan to cook on it to see how it fits. Here's a pic of the setup I put on my kettle,it includes a rotisserie,Ribolator and expansion ring. The setup takes just a little practice for placement but it's a fun way to cook!













image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Jun 12, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Jun 19, 2016


----------



## dnmccoy (Jun 25, 2016)

Right now its just My wife,4 month old and myself in the house, but we occasionally have friends over. I like the idea of the weber having no real moving parts or electronics to depend on. I am somewhat interested in the idea of a pellet grill, but have heard the cheaper ones are no good.

Budget is in the $400-500 range but could be slightly flexible for a dependable, long lasting setup


----------



## lemans (Jun 25, 2016)

Did you look into a big green egg.. They do both. But 
A little out of your price


----------



## dnmccoy (Jun 25, 2016)

Id like something that is dependable and will last. The Weber seems to be somewhat sturdy, has good reviews and a deent following


----------



## b-one (Jun 25, 2016)

A properly cared for Weber can last forever. I suggest the 18.5,I only wish for the 22.5 with whole briskets but I cut a hunk off to fit the 18.5 and eat the hunk for breakfast with some eggs!


----------



## dnmccoy (Jun 25, 2016)

Im not opposed to spending up for the 22, just want to make sure the weber is worth it


----------



## b-one (Jun 25, 2016)

dnmccoy said:


> Im not opposed to spending up for the 22, just want to make sure the weber is worth it



It's worth it Weber makes great stuff.


----------



## jarhead1979 (Jun 25, 2016)

I just picked up a 22" WSM two days ago and pulled my first hunk of meat off of it today. I went to the WSM from a horizontal offset that I had before I moved, and I now wonder why I waited so long. I poured a blue bag of Kingsford in the charcoal grate, poured some hot coals in the center and filled up the water pan. She held temp in the 225 range nearly ALL NIGHT! I do like to play fire manager from time to time, and had no choice with my offset, but I appreciated the sleep the WSM afforded me last night. 

She was nearly fire and forget on the first smoke. I chose the 22" because of the ability to lay a 14# packer brisket flat out on the grate. I think I could put as many as 8 pork shoulders in that thing. I would definitely recommend it for a first time smoker! 

Happy Smoking!

:grilling_smilie::welcome1:

R/
Jarhead


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2016)

Can't beat a WSM!

I'd go for the 22.5!

Al


----------



## lemans (Jun 26, 2016)

I have two. Go for the WSM you won't be sorry.. But it's not a grill it's only a smoker ..yes you can take it apart and put a hill over the fire ring and eliminate the center section..   But it's a PITA!  Buy a 22.5 Weber gold kettle also


----------



## lancep (Jun 26, 2016)

My 18.5 WSM is the only thing smokin at my house. I smoke on it, grill on it, every thing. I just got home a few days in Vicksburg and I will probably throw some chicken legs on it tonight and some ribs tomorrow. For grilling chicken I just build the fire in the bottom, for burgers, brats, or steaks I place the charcoal grate over the lower cooking grate and build my fire there. About the only thing I can't cook on it is a whole hog. I will say this. I would have liked to have the 22 but $300 was about all I could talk the mrs into at the time. However, after 4-5 yrs, the caliber of food I have turned out has her actually considering a new stick burner of consideriably higher cost. I honestly think you would be hard pressed to find a better charcoal cooker than the WSM. Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## dnmccoy (Jun 27, 2016)

I like the options with the weber. I am also researching it vs a pellet stove or the bradley type of smoker with the pucks.Ive been talking with three guys I work with, one has a 18WSM,one has the bradley, and another has the typical masterbuilt electric. Its confusing, Im just trying to figure out which would hold up the longest and run reliably


----------



## 2blackmen (Jun 27, 2016)

Smoke canyon vertical smoker at pro bass shop $269


----------



## sauced (Jun 27, 2016)

I use a Weber 22" kettle and added the slow N sear. Turns really good Q and also grill and reverse sear.


----------



## garvinque (Jun 27, 2016)

I would suggest to you to build a UDS from a kit-Big Poppa! With this kit you can smoke and raise the charcoal basket and grill also!  Kit-139.00 plus a food grade barrel.


----------



## antrocks22 (Jun 27, 2016)

Cant beat the 22.5" WSM, even if you only use one rack regularly it will be nice to have the extra space for when you need it.


----------



## dnmccoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Have a link i can check out the kits?


----------



## dnmccoy (Jun 27, 2016)

NVM i found the kits, not sure I can find the barrels locally though


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jun 27, 2016)

I am a huge fan of the WSM. My only problem is I have 4 kids. However there is not better in terms of a turkey or briskit.


----------



## drewed (Jun 27, 2016)

A grill is a grill, and a smoker is a smoker.  Two different tool for a similar, yet different job.  Can you drag race a dump truck? Sure, but a funny car will do it better.

There is nothing wrong with making ribs and smoking a butt on a Weber kettle.  Many guys do.  I did for years. But a WSM does it better, easier, more efficently.

Can you do a stake on a WSM? what a about crispy skin chicken?  Sure, but it is easier on a grill.  

See the point?  Also don't forget about "Jack of all trades, master of none" when looking a combo units that say they can do both.

IF I was just starting out / over, I would by a weber kettle grill.  Heck, I'd buy the performer if I had the space.  Use it, learn it, love it.  Make beautiful food together.  Do so 'Q on it.  In a few years when the family is demanding you 'Q something up for every holiday gathering, then get the WSM, and don't fool around - just by the big one.

Somewhere in there you will end up with a rotisserie too.....


----------



## m00se (Jun 27, 2016)

Lemans said:


> Well. Either you going to smoke or grill.. A smoker has the heat away from direct contact of the food. A grill
> Has the heat right at the meat.. My advice is. Buy a Weber 26 kettle. You can offset the heat and smoke on the other side away from the coal.. And the cook directly above the coals for a nice scear


I think Lemans is trying to steer you in the right direction and I have to agree. The WSM is a terrific smoker (I have one), but for grilling you're going to compromise. With a kettle you have the depth and width to add smoke to your fire and indirectly cook your food if desired. If I had to have *one* device it would be a kettle. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Weber-Or...in-Charcoal-Grill-in-Black-16401001/205504095

I would also consider buying a smoke tube or rack like this for it: http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm  - Just tossing wood chunks on burning charcoal works ok, but the wood tends to catch fire easily and make control a little uhh... interesting sometimes.

The Bradley smokers have a heck of a time holding accurate temperatures, so people wind up using one hack or another. Auber Instruments makes a PID controller for that smoker that'll set you back about $170+tax+shipping, but it will keep temps +/- 2F whereas the built-in thermostat will go wild on you http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=380  . Just something to keep in mind when considering cost.

Also, factor a good thermometer in your budget. There you can spend around $60 for an RF unit that you can monitor from your house   , and up to $100 for an instant read like the Thermapen http://www.thermoworks.com/Thermapen-Mk4  . Whatever your smoker choice, you'll be buying a good thermometer eventually.

You will have to spend a LOT more than your budget for a good pellet cooker.

Good Luck!


----------



## dnmccoy (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for the insight.  I'm leaning towards the 22WSM instead of upgrading later.  With having a little one,  the ability to hold up and hold Temps is my primary concern


----------



## garvinque (Jun 27, 2016)

049_zps6ems1uaz.jpg



__ garvinque
__ Jun 27, 2016






BigPoppaSmoker.com


----------



## dnmccoy (Jun 28, 2016)

So Ive pretty much got it narrowed down to a WSM or a Pit Barrel Cooker. Im doing research and it seems there are fervent crowds on both sides. The PBC is $299 to my door while the 18.5WSM is around $300, and then requires a few upgrades. How are the PBCs?


----------



## jarhead1979 (Jun 28, 2016)

dnmccoy said:


> So Ive pretty much got it narrowed down to a WSM or a Pit Barrel Cooker. Im doing research and it seems there are fervent crowds on both sides. The PBC is $299 to my door while the 18.5WSM is around $300, and then requires a few upgrades. How are the PBCs?



I can't speak for the PBC...but I brought home a 22" WSM the other day and smoked an awesome brisket that night! While there are mods/upgrades that you CAN do, there aren't any that are REQUIRED to get this sucker throwing out delicious grub! And for a first smoker, she is pretty foolproof.


----------



## b-one (Jun 28, 2016)

I haven't upgraded a thing on my 18.5 WSM it works fine. Ever look on craigs list you can find some deals and save cash for more meat!


----------



## lancep (Jun 29, 2016)

No mods here either and I'll put my WSM up against my brother in law's pbc any day of the week. The pbc is well made and great at what it does, I just think the WSM is more versatile.


----------



## dnmccoy (Jun 29, 2016)

Why do you think its more versatile. I wasnt sure how much I liked the idea of hanging everything on the PBC, vs laying on the grate of the wsm


----------



## rferguson (Jun 29, 2016)

Dnmccoy,

    I have a pellet grill, its the Rec Tec 680. It is more than your budget but they do offer 24 month zero percent finance, but have a $ 120 or $ 130 fee to go that route. I went with it to get into a better grill. You could put the funds you have as kind of a down payment to get your payment much lower. To give you a idea I financed $ 1,500.00 and the payment is $ 61 bucks a month.


----------



## lancep (Jun 29, 2016)

A few reasons:

Temp control- the damper on the pbc is for altitude adjustment not temp control. The pbc is designed to run at the temp it's designed to run at. I like being able run at 225 for some things and 3-400 for others. 

Drippings- I like to stick a pot of beans under my brisket to catch the drippings or a pan under the turkey for a nice smokey gravy. The lower rack allows me to do just that easily. 

Grilling- the pbc comes with a rack for grilling and is great for burgers and dogs etc. but for some things (reverse searing a steak) I want the coals up under the grate. No problem with my WSM. Put the fire grate on the lower cook grate and you're in business. 

These are just a few things. Don't get me wrong, the PBC is great at what it does and many folks love them, I just like the versatility of the WSM and highly recommend it.


----------



## garvinque (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a first gen PBC and I love it, 8 spares at one time, 4 packer briskets at one time, etc. They also have some new things such as a turkey hanger and new grate that allows you to hang some food and space to use the grate at the same time.


----------



## garvinque (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey Lance how far are you from Tupelo and New Albany area?


----------



## lancep (Jun 29, 2016)

East Olive Branch, about 45 from new Albany and about an hour or so out of Tupelo.


----------



## garvinque (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for responding, Our family reunion is in New Albany next year and along with my Uncles I will doing a lot of the cooking.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 1, 2016)

Bullet style smokers are great but not for 40 people unless you want to maintain 5 of them. I would just rent a large trailer smoker. Not saying one is going to be better than another for that because a one time use need is not going to reflect what he will want after for his back yard.


----------



## dnmccoy (Jul 1, 2016)

I just found a place locally I can get 55gal food grade steel drums with lids. Now Im considering a UDS setup. What are pros/cons to the UDS vs the WSM?


----------



## lemans (Jul 1, 2016)

By the time you buy and fabricate all the parts for a UDS you could have been smoking on a WSM


----------



## dnmccoy (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm not worried about how quick it gets done,  I'm more concerned with being able tohold Temps reliably.


----------



## m00se (Jul 1, 2016)

Your wife know about this?


----------



## dnmccoy (Jul 2, 2016)

m00se said:


> Your wife know about this? :police2:


----------



## dnmccoy (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh yeah ,she loves a good brisket almost as much as i do :grilling_smilie:


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 2, 2016)

A good offset will do this....however ugly drum is going to be best if temp is your goal


----------

